# THIS ANGELINA JOLIE MAKEUP RECS?



## Pamele (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi guys  Lately, I was totally into Angelina Jolie movies and now I was just looking through some pics and found probably my fave makeup look ever, it's so stunning yet natural, I just can't take my eyes off her in here. Anyways, of course Angie is just a beauty perfection, but still as far as this makeup goes, what would you rec for the foundation shade, eyeshadows, lipgloss, lipliner, anything she has on the cheeks and brows in here? Thanx in advance 





  and when she looks down:


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 1, 2015)

Foundation: Just wear your own shade. If you're not tanning at the moment, it'll look weird if you opt for a darker shade and the rest of you is much lighter. Finish-wise, I'm not totally sure if she's wearing a foundation with a more natural finish where her own shine is coming through, or if it has a more luminous finish. (Of course part of it could be down to light reflecting off her face, but yeah.)  Eyes: Definitely black in the waterline, and she's got some black or dark brown smudged out thickly on the top lashline with a little bit on the outer corner and partway into the crease. Black-brown smoky eye? It also looks like she may be wearing half-lashes. It may be something to attempt to mimic her almond eye shape.  Cheeks: Peach! Something peachy.  Lips: Most of the time, she's wearing a peachy or pinky nude shade, or a "my lips but better" shade. And there's definitely gloss involved.


----------

